# Brining pork loin?



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

Not to long ago, I discovered the wonders of brining my chicken for several hours before cooking.  It really made a difference in the juiciness of the meat, especially the white meat.

I was going to cook a pork loin for Valentines Day, but that plan got delayed until tonight.  Pork loin is so lean, it's super easy to dry out, I was wondering if brining will work with pork, and do the same thing it does for poultry?

Thanks,

Mac


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2014)

I recently brined a very thick pork chop for the grill and loved what brining did for the juiciness and texture.


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2014)

Brining works just as well for pork as it does for chicken. You can do it the same way or experiment with different flavors in your brine. Try some brown sugar in your pork brine for a start.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a beer brine fir pork loin chops. No reason it won't work for a loin as well. Just gonna take a little more brining time.

I brine whole turkeys before smoking as well.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!   We decided to serve it for Sunday lunch (I'm trying to get Mom to invite some of her church friends..I like cooking for guests)..so I got a good 24 hours to work with!


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2014)

Make sure not to brine it for too long. It will negatively affect the texture of the meat.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

GB said:


> Make sure not to brine it for too long. It will negatively affect the texture of the meat.




Oooo...didn't know that.  Thanks...How long is too long?

Here's what I'm working with:








How long would you suggest?  (Hehe...Mom sure knows how to shop...look at the deal she got on this puppy)


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2014)

It kind of depends on how salty your brine is, but I would say 6 hours should be good. That might be on the conservative side though. I would not go longer than 10-12. Better to under brine then over brine.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks GB....I love this place!


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2014)

It is a great place for sure. Enjoy the pork. I am sure it will be delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2014)

My son brined his Christmas pork loin for 12 hrs and it was outstanding.He added an entire bulb of smashed garlic cloves to the brine.  Once you brine one it will make you a real believer.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Macgyver1968 said:


> Oooo...didn't know that.  Thanks...How long is too long?
> 
> Here's what I'm working with:
> 
> ...


Look at those ingredients. I think it is already brined.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 15, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Look at those ingredients. I think it is already brined.



Good catch.  It's already been processed with sodium solution.


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2014)

Good eyes Taxlady.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmm.  $2.00/Lb for salt water!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Hmm.  $2.00/Lb for salt water!


It says 12% water, etc., so that works out to $2.26/lb for the meat, if I did the math right. Still a good deal.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2014)

I think it's a safe assumption that you did the math right ;^)


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 15, 2014)

Macgyver1968 said:


> Oooo...didn't know that. Thanks...How long is too long?
> 
> Here's what I'm working with:
> 
> ...


If you read the label it would seem that it has already been brined.

 EDIT: Durr! Taxlady has already said this (note to self - write out 100 times "I must read all posts before applying the send button")


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 15, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I use a beer brine fir pork loin chops. No reason it won't work for a loin as well. Just gonna take a little more brining time.
> 
> I brine whole turkeys before smoking as well.



Thanks for the tip, Craig.  I usually braise my pork loin in beer, but never thought about brining it first, especially easy since I'm already using the beer.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks for the tip, Craig.  I usually braise my pork loin in beer, but never thought about brining it first, especially easy since I'm already using the beer.



Z,I assume Craig uses the necessary salt in the beer brine. If that's the case, you wouldn't be able to use the same beer for the braise as it would be way too salty.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you guys talking about a brine that is 1/4 cup salt to a gallon of water or stronger?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Are you guys talking about a brine that is 1/4 cup salt to a gallon of water or stronger?



Standard brine ratio is a cup of kosher salt to a gallon of water.  Brine needs a certain level of salt to work, chemically.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Standard brine ratio is a cup of kosher salt to a gallon of water.  *Brine needs a certain level of salt to work, chemically.*



+1
For two thick pork chops I use 1/4 cup of Kosher salt to 4 cups of water. Be sure all of the meat is covered in the small bowl.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm hoping for a comment from Craig.  Do you add salt to the beer for brining?

Why is salt necessary?  I've got high blood pressure, so I'm not anxious to brine.  If it's for tenderizing, pineapple juice works very well, as does meat tenderizer, I presume.

I'm not really happy with the tenderness of my pork sirloin shoulder, even though I get it to almost melt, the whiter part of the pork is still not to my liking, tastewise.

Is there a better cut of pork to use that has more of the darker meat?  

I'm trying to limit the amount of animal fat in the finished product that I eat, but need more flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I'm hoping for a comment from Craig.  Do you add salt to the beer for brining?
> 
> Why is salt necessary?...



There has to be a higher concentration of salt in the brine than in the water in the meat cells.  Then there is a back and forth exchange of salty water and meat juices in an attempt to equalize the saltiness in the brine and the cells.  The saltier liquid in the cells works to slow the loss of moisture from the meat as it cooks so you end up with juicier meat.  The salt level is higher after brining.  I don't know how much or if it's enough to impact you HBP.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

Um, I _think_ I get what you mean, Andy.  I guess I'll have to just try it.  Unfortunately, the Tyson roast I usually buy includes salt on the ingredients, that makes me think it's already brined, which is why it's so tender.

I guess I'm really looking for more flavor.  That might be satisfied with more of the darker pork, but I'm unsure what cut to get.

I suppose I can figure out a way to cut down on the fat, either before or after cooking.

One of the most satisfying pork roasts I've cooked is natural, unsmoked ham.  It's very fatty, but I could remove the fat after cooking....


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Um, I _think_ I get what you mean, Andy.  I guess I'll have to just try it.  Unfortunately, the Tyson roast I usually buy includes salt on the ingredients, that makes me think it's already brined, which is why it's so tender.
> 
> I guess I'm really looking for more flavor.  That might be satisfied with more of the darker pork, but I'm unsure what cut to get.
> 
> ...



I stopped buying pork loins as they are too dry and I don't always have time to brine.  I typically use pork tenderloins, sirloin, country-style ribs and Boston butt.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, Andy.  Dry, that's the word I was looking for.  At first I liked the tenderness of the pork sirloin shoulder, but chopped up in my chop suey, even marinated, left something to be desired.

I'll just have to go back the the basic pork roasts, and find one to satisfy my craving for flavor.  My chop suey needs it!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2014)

You brine primary for juiciness, not tenderness


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah, thanks, Jenny!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 16, 2014)

Not to keep on the subject of concentration but do you guys use table salt?  Any difference for other salts.  I also saw mention of adding brown sugar.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Not to keep on the subject of concentration but do you guys use table salt?  Any difference for other salts.  I also saw mention of adding brown sugar.




Typically, kosher salt is used in brines.  The difference is in additives, kosher salt is just sodium chloride, and grain size.  

Using volume measures, table salt is 1.5 times as much as Morton's kosher and twice as much as Diamond Crystal Kosher salt.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just to let y'all know...the pork loin came out INSANELY good.  Best I've ever made.  I seered it in the cast iron skillet, then cooked it for 6 hours in the crock pot.

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 16, 2014)

Macgyver - what did you end up putting on it in the crockpot?


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Macgyver - what did you end up putting on it in the crockpot?



My mom has a recipe for Brown Derbys...a type of meat ball.  I had some of the sauce in the freezer, so I cooked it in sauce with some water added.....awesome...super juicy.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Not to keep on the subject of concentration but do you guys use table salt?  Any difference for other salts.  I also saw mention of adding brown sugar.



I use Kosher salt in all my cooking but Andy's right about the ratio of it to table salt. I've added an equal amount of brown sugar to the brine, but I'm not sure it makes any difference. It's certainly not needed.
Brineing in beer sounds intriguing .


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2014)

Brown sugar in brine is used for flavor, not for moisture retention. Personally, I do not find it makes much of a difference so I leave it out, but others swear by it. Try it and see what you think. For a brine all you need is water and salt. Anything else is extra and will vary person to person.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2014)

GB said:


> Brown sugar in brine is used for flavor, not for moisture retention. Personally, I do not find it makes much of a difference so I leave it out, but others swear by it. Try it and see what you think. For a brine all you need is water and salt. Anything else is extra and will vary person to person.



Right.

Sugar just makes the brine less overtly salty and more savory tasting .  But it isn't necessary.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 17, 2014)

Did a bunch of searching last night and saw a huge difference in the times that people brine.  The range was 1 hour for chicken breast to 24 hours for pork loin.  Any rule of thumbs you guys use?


----------



## CraigC (Feb 17, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Did a bunch of searching last night and saw a huge difference in the times that people brine.  The range was 1 hour for chicken breast to 24 hours for pork loin.  Any rule of thumbs you guys use?



I tend to judge brine time by the size and thickness and density of the meat. If you brine a whole pork loin vs cutting it into chops, the brine time is going to be quite a bit less for the chops. Same for whole chicken/turkey vs pieces.


----------



## GB (Feb 17, 2014)

Agreed, that size and density is what matters. It also matters how salty your brine is. The saltier the brine the less time you will want it submerged. When it comes right down to it though it is going to be personal preference based on trial and error. I brine chicken breasts 2-3 hours max. Any more and I find the texture really gross. Something thicker and larger like a pork loin will allow for a longer brine.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone ever brine beef?


----------



## GB (Feb 17, 2014)

There is no need to brine beef.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 17, 2014)

GB said:


> There is no need to brine beef.



There is if you are making corned beef from scratch!


----------



## GB (Feb 17, 2014)

Good point Craig. You caught me


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 17, 2014)

I took some of the pork loin to the little elderly French lady down the street that I take care of.  She gave me one of my first jobs in the sandwich shop she used to own....so she's one of mentors for cooking.

She called me back and said "Meesh! (she can't say Mitch  ) the pork was magnificent!"   

High praise from the master.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2014)

CraigC said:


> There is if you are making corned beef from scratch!




Is that brining or curing (corning)?


----------



## CraigC (Feb 17, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Is that brining or curing (corning)?



I've often heard it called brining or brine curing.


----------

